# My version of Cedar Plank Grilled Redfish(pics)



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

:hungry Dang that looks good. Gonna have to find me some shingles.


----------

